# SS Tomorrow



## HoustonKid

Ok, buoys have wave height dropping at 2.0 feet now. Wind is predicted to be under 5mph tomorrow between S to SSE. Hopefully it will clear up tonight. I am headed to SS in the morn. Any takers. I will be in a silver F-150 crew cab 4x4 around the first access point west of the pass.

Stop by and say hello. Plan on being at the water by 6 am unless when I get up at 4 am wave height is above 2.0.


----------



## HoustonKid

Water quality seems to be improving but watching the cam its still a bit rough.


----------



## HoustonKid

Back to bed.


----------



## beerdruid

Looks like some rain had moved in as well. Winds from SSW. Disappointing. Unless there is a wind shift today for the afternoon it will be chocolate milk tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Solodaddio

We need some "trout green" agua


----------



## Timemachine

I will also be at SS in the early am.


----------



## Tightlines1984

Anybody go this morning?


----------



## Paintrain

I went and it was rough. Fought through 3 footers from 6-7am and decided to head back home. I ended up with 1 keeper trout and the guy next to me had 1. 

Andy


----------



## Solodaddio

Might try late this evening.


----------



## HoustonKid

Of course it's starting to look better. Try again tomorrow. At least I did not make the trip today based on reports of who did.


----------



## bballman

*Surf side 7/7*

Went this morning. Caught three trout real early. It was rough as hell with sandy colored water.


----------



## Tightlines1984

Thanks for the reports guys. Lol l'm not even able to go this weekend but still want to know what lm missing. Looks like it has the potential to go from terrible to epic this weekend. Keep the reports coming...It's the only thing keeping me sane here at work


----------



## the toninator

Paintrain said:


> I went and it was rough. Fought through 3 footers from 6-7am and decided to head back home. I ended up with 1 keeper trout and the guy next to me had 1.
> 
> Andy


Where?


----------



## HoustonKid

61st pier shows water is getting there.


----------



## bjones2571

Im thinking Sunday its on.


----------



## buton

a lot of us today and tomorrow


----------



## ChasingReds

Thinking of hitting SS somewhere between access 2 or 3 tomorrow. How's the sand at the access points? Expecting it to be soft or has there been enough rain down there that it's packed.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## gaftop

No issues as of last Wednesday between the new 2 and 3.


----------



## ChasingReds

Cool, thx. Was wall to wall peeps when i drove past last sunday, hoping its calmed down a bit

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## walkinwader

Think I'm gonna go check it out tomorrow early am for a bit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Hell or high surf, I am going in the morning. I'll be between access 2 and 3 before dawn. If it is out of control rough, to SLP flats I will go. I've had my gear stacked and ready in the garage for 2 days now. It's on one way or another tomorrow. I am prepared to grind it out if need be on the flats.


----------



## tx8er

I got down about noon today hoping for a late bite after the bright moon last night. Drove from the first access road to the one with the house. Wind was light ~ 8-10 SSE and waves were very manageable. Sandy with a little green color. The good water was about 3-400 yards out. Didn't see any bait activity and the pic of the birds will tell you how excited they were.

Went across the pass and checked about 5 access roads. Same thing. Went back and waded the bay for a bit. Water color was dirty there as well. Checked Galveston and Surfside beachfronts on the way home. Color change was definitely closer to shore but still too far for me to go in.

If the wind holds out of the SSE it would be worth a shot tomorrow morning.


----------



## HoustonKid

Cool. Thanks for the report on conditions.


----------



## Fishon 13

HoustonKid said:


> Hell or high surf, I am going in the morning. I'll be between access 2 and 3 before dawn. If it is out of control rough, to SLP flats I will go. I've had my gear stacked and ready in the garage for 2 days now. It's on one way or another tomorrow. I am prepared to grind it out if need be on the flats.


I have the same attitude as you, I'm going no matter what! Let's meet up. Are access 2 & 3 closer to SLP or Surfside? I guessing there is a access sign.


----------



## ChasingReds

Access 4, used to be access 5 is near the microwave tower and they've put up a house at the entry. 3 & 2 are west of that. And yes, their all signposted 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Fishon 13 said:


> I have the same attitude as you, I'm going no matter what! Let's meet up. Are access 2 & 3 closer to SLP or Surfside? I guessing there is a access sign.


I will be coming from Galveston side so I want to hit the beach as close to SLP as possible. I will hit the beach at access 4 and turn left. Look for what I see for conditions. I will be in a silver F-150 crew cab 4x4 with aftermarket bumper/light bar on front. I will be backed up to the surf.

See you in the morn. I will likely be at waters edge before day break.


----------



## Fishon 13

HoustonKid said:


> I will be coming from Galveston side so I want to hit the beach as close to SLP as possible. I will hit the beach at access 4 and turn left. Look for what I see for conditions. I will be in a silver F-150 crew cab 4x4 with aftermarket bumper/light bar on front. I will be backed up to the surf.
> 
> See you in the morn. I will likely be at waters edge before day break.


10-4 I'll be coming from Surfside. I'll be in an older model silver Toyota Tacoma with some whiskey dents. I've never surf fished this area so I'm looking forward to something new. MaÃ±ana.


----------



## HoustonKid

Coolio.


----------



## beerdruid

> Hell or high surf, I am going in the morning. I'll be between access 2 and 3 before dawn. If it is out of control rough, to SLP flats I will go. I've had my gear stacked and ready in the garage for 2 days now. It's on one way or another tomorrow. I am prepared to grind it out if need be on the flats.


I am thinking you will be good for Surfside tomorrow as far as the surf is concerned. Its the water color that I'm thinking might be off. We shall see I guess.


----------



## oakforestmx

Man it's just too much up in the air, love those tide runners but I hooked up the boat and plan on hitting some reefs tomorrow. Hope it's good for y'all!


----------



## HoustonKid

Good luck in the boat. Hopefully these numbers will hold. If so, clarity will be key.

Wind Direction (WDIR):ESE ( 110 deg true )
Wind Speed (WSPD):9.7 kts
Wind Gust (GST):11.7 kts
***Wave Height (WVHT):1.6 ft*
Dominant Wave Period (DPD):6 sec


----------



## dbarham

HoustonKid said:


> Good luck in the boat. Hopefully these numbers will hold. If so, clarity will be key.
> 
> Wind Direction (WDIR):ESE ( 110 deg true )
> Wind Speed (WSPD):9.7 kts
> Wind Gust (GST):11.7 kts
> ***Wave Height (WVHT):1.6 ft*
> Dominant Wave Period (DPD):6 sec


Good news!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid

Here just east for the 2 shark set ups. Not flat but certainly fishable. One set of small breakers on first sand bar. Water color hard to tell but looks ok not perfect. Current moving toward SLP judging by the Sharon guy she lines all pointing that way.


----------



## walkinwader

I'm over near cell tower not too wavy...but like you said not sure how water looks yet. Good luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishon 13

I'm here farther east. Away from the crowd.


----------



## 223AI

About 15-18 total, plus 1 gaftop. 5 keepers, kept 3 for dinner. Between the new access 3 and 4. All on 1/4 knotty hookers and down south chicken of the c or candy apple. Looked to be the same hookup percentage as all of the live bait guys around me. 

Time for a morning beer.


----------



## rynochop2.0

Kept 3 keepers at high island, several smaller fish. Saw some dude come in with a stringer he better hope the game wardens don't check him on. Not that I've ever seen one at the beach


----------



## tx8er

rynochop2.0 said:


> Kept 3 keepers at high island, several smaller fish. Saw some dude come in with a stringer he better hope the game wardens don't check him on. Not that I've ever seen one at the beach


Too many or too small ? Scumbags!


----------



## rynochop2.0

tx8er said:


> Too many or too small ? Scumbags!


Too small. Don't know why a GW wouldn't cruise the beach occasionally..all my years of fishing, and just going to the beach, can't recall ever seeing one


----------



## Doublegprostaff

How are the skeeters on the beach? Thinking about heading down after work at midnight tomorrow to fish the full moon until the mornin bite dies off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

No skeeters

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doublegprostaff

Sweet. Then I'll be wading the surf in the dark until 9 or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds

Skeeters weren't bad today, sand flies were rough though... 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI

Tons of sand flies.


----------



## HoustonKid

I had a few skeeters before day break. Water should be really good tomorrow. They were hungry today. Caught 18 or so keepers along with several sand trout, sharks, and lady fish. Only kept 7. Arties were just as effective as croaker today. Tried and true 52MR was killing them. Toss it, let it sink, twitch a time or two and whammo. If they missed it, reel a rotation, twicth, then they would hammer it again. I cannot understand how a fish manages not to get hooked with 2 treble hooks on a lure after knocking the dog pee out of it???

I caught all fish past the second sand bar past the breaking waves.

Tomorrow should be good as well.


----------



## GreenZ

HoustonKid said:


> I had a few skeeters before day break. Water should be really good tomorrow. They were hungry today. Caught 18 or so keepers along with several sand trout, sharks, and lady fish. Only kept 7. Arties were just as effective as croaker today. Tried and true 52MR was killing them. Toss it, let it sink, twitch a time or two and whammo. If they missed it, reel a rotation, twicth, then they would hammer it again. I cannot understand how a fish manages not to get hooked with *2* treble hooks on a lure after knocking the dog pee out of it???y
> 
> I caught all fish past the second sand bar past the breaking waves.
> 
> Tomorrow should be good as well.


You take a hook off? I usually have to after one gets stuck in my arm.


----------



## HoustonKid

GreenZ said:


> You take a hook off? I usually have to after one gets stuck in my arm.


I did. I don't see the need for 3 sets of hooks. Did that to all of mine.


----------



## Solodaddio

My lady and I arrived at the beach around 9:45 am. Ended up in front of the condos, tide was high and chocolate milk. Noticed I forgot to load her wade boots so I ditched mine. Green was 100 yards out and all the action was past the second bar. We fished the first two guts til about 11:00 with only a few bites. Between the tide being all the way in, her being short and no wade boots we chose not to go to the next bar. We still had a blast but played it safe. Fished nfic this evening, found a few to make up for it.


----------



## HoustonKid

This


----------



## Tightlines1984

HoustonKid said:


> I had a few skeeters before day break. Water should be really good tomorrow. They were hungry today. Caught 18 or so keepers along with several sand trout, sharks, and lady fish. Only kept 7. Arties were just as effective as croaker today. Tried and true 52MR was killing them. Toss it, let it sink, twitch a time or two and whammo. If they missed it, reel a 9rotation, twicth, then they would hammer it again. I cannot understand how a fish manages not to get hooked with 2 treble hooks on a lure after knocking the dog pee out of it???
> 
> I caught all fish past the second sand bar past the breaking waves.
> 
> Tomorrow should be good as well.


Thanks for always posting detailed reports. Were you using 1/8 or 1/4?


----------



## oakforestmx

We had our trout by 7:30 and went and found a 26" and 24" red then home early. Sa bay all on vudu under a popper, glad the surf produced for y'all.


----------



## Tightlines1984

Tightlines1984 said:


> HoustonKid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few skeeters before day break. Water should be really good tomorrow. They were hungry today. Caught 18 or so keepers along with several sand trout, sharks, and lady fish. Only kept 7. Arties were just as effective as croaker today. Tried and true 52MR was killing them. Toss it, let it sink, twitch a time or two and whammo. If they missed it, reel a 9rotation, twicth, then they would hammer it again. I cannot understand how a fish manages not to get hooked with 2 treble hooks on a lure after knocking the dog pee out of it???
> 
> I caught all fish past the second sand bar past the breaking waves.
> 
> Tomorrow should be good as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for always posting detailed reports. Were you using 1/8 or 1/4?
Click to expand...

Disregard. Lol Not sure why l thought l read soft plastics last night when l posted that.


----------



## Fishon 13

I want to say thanks to HoustonKid for starting this thread and everybody who chimed in. Y'all motivated me to get my butt off the couch and go fishing. Yesterday my day went a little different than most. I got to the beach about 6:30am (later than I wanted) i fished till about 9:00 am with nothing so was planning on heading home. I stopped to see how HoustonKid did and then I moved down the beach and started fishing again. Then Bam! I caught a few, waited out the storms for about an hour then went back to catching. Total fish: 6 speckled trout, 2 sand trout, 3 gafftops, and 1 small shark. Only one keeper trout but I had a blast. All fish caught on 1/4 oz jig heads with Down South Lures (Chicken of the C) Thanks again yâ€™all.


----------



## Doublegprostaff

I'll be on ss beach by 1 am wading the full moon until the mornin bite dies off anyone want to stop by let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio

This evening looks promising, light SE winds. If there's a delay in the sets breaking it shouldn't be to bad.


----------



## Timemachine

We hit SS on Saturday morning. Swellinfo forecast was WAY OFF as usual but I did manage 3 nice keeper trout on live shrimp. We also had gafftop, skipjacks, sharks and a stingray.


----------



## HoustonKid

Fishon 13 said:


> I want to say thanks to HoustonKid for starting this thread and everybody who chimed in. Y'all motivated me to get my butt off the couch and go fishing. Yesterday my day went a little different than most. I got to the beach about 6:30am (later than I wanted) i fished till about 9:00 am with nothing so was planning on heading home. I stopped to see how HoustonKid did and then I moved down the beach and started fishing again. Then Bam! I caught a few, waited out the storms for about an hour then went back to catching. Total fish: 6 speckled trout, 2 sand trout, 3 gafftops, and 1 small shark. Only one keeper trout but I had a blast. All fish caught on 1/4 oz jig heads with Down South Lures (Chicken of the C) Thanks again yâ€™all.


Glad you caught fish. Nice meeting you BTW.


----------



## Doublegprostaff

Fishing was good in ss this mornin
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walkinwader

That it was....bone top water was getting it done.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87

walkinwader said:


> That it was....bone top water was getting it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Nice!! Port A was slower. Bunch of sharks. Bumpy.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## walkinwader

You know the spot. Finally got my artys working.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Txgcfishing

I went Sunday afternoon to SS and bent the rod. Easily caught 20 trout myself, but they where nearlly all barely under 15". Ended up with three keepers on artificials. All in all a good time. Weather and conditions where perfect. Also there where plenty of birds and bait!! Glad to see y'all got some fish.


----------



## buton

walkinwader said:


> You know the spot. Finally got my artys working.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Can someone explain me what is ARTYS?


----------



## walkinwader

Artificial baits...lures

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishon 13

Thanks for the reports y'all. I'm jacked up and ready to go again this weekend.


----------



## mccain

Fishon 13 said:


> Thanks for the reports y'all. I'm jacked up and ready to go again this weekend.


X2


----------



## bmccle

Timemachine said:


> We hit SS on Saturday morning. Swellinfo forecast was WAY OFF as usual but I did manage 3 nice keeper trout on live shrimp. We also had gafftop, skipjacks, sharks and a stingray.


I'm having a brain fart, what is SS?

I was at Crystal beach Sunday, my son had his big rods out and didn't do any good. Just a few gafftop. Surf was a little choppy in the afternoon, I threw a spoon for about 20 minutes with nada. Was planning on going Monday morning but couldn't get my lazy ***** up and moving. Went back to beach yesterday evening, casted a few times down by high island. Nada, a lot of shrimp in the water. Moved down to bolivar/boyt road. Fished about an hour and a half. Caught about 10 tiny gafftop and one decent Spanish mack. The catching sucked but the fishing was still nice. Looks like wind is kicking back up. :headknock


----------



## big john o

bmccle said:


> I'm having a brain fart, what is SS?
> 
> I was at Crystal beach Sunday, my son had his big rods out and didn't do any good. Just a few gafftop. Surf was a little choppy in the afternoon, I threw a spoon for about 20 minutes with nada. Was planning on going Monday morning but couldn't get my lazy ***** up and moving. Went back to beach yesterday evening, casted a few times down by high island. Nada, a lot of shrimp in the water. Moved down to bolivar/boyt road. Fished about an hour and a half. Caught about 10 tiny gafftop and one decent Spanish mack. The catching sucked but the fishing was still nice. Looks like wind is kicking back up. :headknock


SS = Surfside


----------



## koyhoward

I have to be in the Galveston area about 1 or 2 tomorrow and just decided I'm going to leave super early and fish SS before I head to my meeting. Should be there by 6-630 am. Since I'm in Austin I don't get to hit the salt to often so I'm going regardless of conditions. I read the thread and got some good tips. Any other suggestions y'all can throw my would sure be appreciated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Banana

nosaltincentx said:


> I have to be in the Galveston area about 1 or 2 tomorrow and just decided I'm going to leave super early and fish SS before I head to my meeting. Should be there by 6-630 am. Since I'm in Austin I don't get to hit the salt to often so I'm going regardless of conditions. I read the thread and got some good tips. Any other suggestions y'all can throw my would sure be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Don't just run out to the second bar when you get there and start fishing. You will be surprised how many fish are right there off the beach at first daylight.

You are going to be there for the end of the incoming tide at daylight, if i was going I would be standing in shin deep water for the first part of the morning. Once you feel there is nothing there then move out to the second bar.

I see way to many people standing on the 2nd bar first thing in the morning not catching and meanwhile I'm behind them tearing them up.

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## buton

Lucky Banana said:


> Don't just run out to the second bar when you get there and start fishing. You will be surprised how many fish are right there off the beach at first daylight.
> 
> You are going to be there for the end of the incoming tide at daylight, if i was going I would be standing in shin deep water for the first part of the morning. Once you feel there is nothing there then move out to the second bar.
> 
> I see way to many people standing on the 2nd bar first thing in the morning not catching and meanwhile I'm behind them tearing them up.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you do.


Thats some good advice ... Thanks


----------



## koyhoward

Lucky Banana said:


> Don't just run out to the second bar when you get there and start fishing. You will be surprised how many fish are right there off the beach at first daylight.
> 
> You are going to be there for the end of the incoming tide at daylight, if i was going I would be standing in shin deep water for the first part of the morning. Once you feel there is nothing there then move out to the second bar.
> 
> I see way to many people standing on the 2nd bar first thing in the morning not catching and meanwhile I'm behind them tearing them up.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you do.


Very good advice there. I appreciate it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio

Lucky Banana said:


> Don't just run out to the second bar when you get there and start fishing. You will be surprised how many fish are right there off the beach at first daylight.
> 
> You are going to be there for the end of the incoming tide at daylight, if i was going I would be standing in shin deep water for the first part of the morning. Once you feel there is nothing there then move out to the second bar.
> 
> I see way to many people standing on the 2nd bar first thing in the morning not catching and meanwhile I'm behind them tearing them up.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you do.


A friend mentioned to me that plenty shrimp were all the way to shore yesterday, good sign to fish close!


----------



## HoustonKid

Some good tips being passed along. One that note of not passing up the shallow first gut, don't be afraid to be the first one to go out further. This past Saturday, everyone was lined up on the first sand bar. The tide was high and the first gut was about stomach deep but did not have any fish. I moved to the first sand bar along with everyone else. Nothing much happening so I crossed the second gut and the water got to about chest deep with a occasional wave jump to make it to the second sand bar.  I made it out to the second sand bar and began to hook up. The fish just happened to be a bit deeper that day. After about my 3rd hookup in a row, I look left and everyone was not on the second sand bar hooked up.


----------



## dbarham

HoustonKid said:


> Some good tips being passed along. One that note of not passing up the shallow first gut, don't be afraid to be the first one to go out further. This past Saturday, everyone was lined up on the first sand bar. The tide was high and the first gut was about stomach deep but did not have any fish. I moved to the first sand bar along with everyone else. Nothing much happening so I crossed the second gut and the water got to about chest deep with a occasional wave jump to make it to the second sand bar. I made it out to the second sand bar and began to hook up. The fish just happened to be a bit deeper that day. After about my 3rd hookup in a row, I look left and everyone was not on the second sand bar hooked up.


I love the surf it's all about feeling it out!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

You mean ss...is not stripper slide?....I've been lied too


----------



## koyhoward

Work got in the way and I didn't make it this morning. Hopefully I will be there in the morning. How is beach access? I have 4wd but it's an F250 so very heavy in the front end. Any suggestions on which access to take? Was thinking about starting out between 2 and 3. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Banana

nosaltincentx said:


> Work got in the way and I didn't make it this morning. Hopefully I will be there in the morning. How is beach access? I have 4wd but it's an F250 so very heavy in the front end. Any suggestions on which access to take? Was thinking about starting out between 2 and 3.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


You will be fine in Surfside with pretty much any access with 4WD. Post up a report.


----------



## HoustonKid

nosaltincentx said:


> Work got in the way and I didn't make it this morning. Hopefully I will be there in the morning. How is beach access? I have 4wd but it's an F250 so very heavy in the front end. Any suggestions on which access to take? Was thinking about starting out between 2 and 3.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


SS was packed down pretty good Saturday. No 4x4 needed.


----------

